# Best Tricep mass builders



## Mags (May 20, 2009)

Hey guys.

My tris are the long boring type that don't 'hang' or stick out. I know I can't change the shape my genetics gave me, but I can but try to make the most of what I have. Therefore, I'm after what you guys would consider good tricep exercises (preferably for size as, although relatively balanced with my bis, they could do with being bigger).

Currently I do these:
*Skullscrushers*
*CG Bench Press*
*Dumbell Extension or Cable pulldowns*

I tend to 'feel' more from freeweights, but am open to any ideas that may include cables or machines.

Thanks.


----------



## T_man (May 20, 2009)

I heard dips & pressdowns are good for the lateral head. That and the medial head are what make the tricep 'stick out'. Maybe try those. And as you do the pulldowns, bring the ropes outwards so they're around 45 degrees or more if you can. I found these to help me.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 20, 2009)

Low Cable Kickbacks


----------



## vader (May 20, 2009)

over head cable extension with the rope attachment works great  and I like weighted dips alot too


----------



## jmorrison (May 20, 2009)

I've always had great success with weighted dips.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Low Cable Kickbacks


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

Skullscrushers
CG Bench Press


----------



## Hoglander (May 20, 2009)

Go single arms overhead using free hand(finger) to make the last reps (just the single finger touch needed).  Use free or cable, your choice.


----------



## Skib (May 20, 2009)

I don't think I ever train my triceps directly anymore... but I'd say dips are number one... preferably weighted if you can... besides that your triceps will get hit pretty hard during other bigger exercises like bench press (both flat and incline obviously) and vertical/shoulder presses... after a day of flat bench, incline bench, shoulder presses and dips my triceps are pooched...


----------



## Doublebase (May 21, 2009)

Try some weighted dips.


----------



## MeatheadSam (May 21, 2009)

I'm thinking scullcrushers and weighted dips


----------



## Dietguru (May 21, 2009)

I agree with the replies above, weighted dips, close grip bench press and also overhead rope extension (elbows out)


----------



## SouthsideCigar (May 21, 2009)

I find that seated behind the head dumbell raises (single dumbell with both hands) really give me a good stretch and kill my tris

Dave


----------



## nkira (May 21, 2009)

Dips.


----------



## 200+ (May 21, 2009)

vader said:


> over head cable extension with the rope attachment works great  and I like weighted dips alot too



ditto!  I think skull crushers are good too


----------



## Rookeek (May 22, 2009)

MeatheadSam said:


> I'm thinking scullcrushers and weighted dips



Works best for me too


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 14, 2013)

parallel bar dips done on true parallel bar are great mass builder . . nuber one tricep exercice .  then close grip low decline . half press in the power rack for the lateral head . but dips first . use meduim reps train heavy .


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 14, 2013)

Close grip bench. Hands down this is the best exercise FOR ME to gain size. 

My tri's are too big. I need to bring up my bi's.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jan 14, 2013)

My tris respond best to dips and close grip bench press.


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 15, 2013)

*bis*



CaptainNapalm said:


> My tris respond best to dips and close grip bench press.



for biceps number one would be cheat barbell curl . amazingly i got sore triceps from standing heavy dumbbell presses too


----------



## LAM (Jan 17, 2013)

Mags said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My tris are the long boring type that don't 'hang' or stick out. I know I can't change the shape my genetics gave me, but I can but try to make the most of what I have. Therefore, I'm after what you guys would consider good tricep exercises (preferably for size as, although relatively balanced with my bis, they could do with being bigger).
> 
> ...



compound exercises are always optimum for stimulating hypertrophy as gains in progressive resistance are most easily accomplished with these.  ultimately it is the diet that determines how much/little mass is gained.  exercise only provides the necessary stimulus.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 17, 2013)

WINSTON said:


> amazingly i got sore triceps from standing heavy dumbbell presses too



Why is this amazing?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 17, 2013)

Mags said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My tris are the long boring type that don't 'hang' or stick out. I know I can't change the shape my genetics gave me, but I can but try to make the most of what I have. Therefore, I'm after what you guys would consider good tricep exercises (preferably for size as, although relatively balanced with my bis, they could do with being bigger).
> 
> ...



*Exercises*

The exercises you performing are good exercises.  

However, what is most important is how you train them. 

*Hypertrophy Training*

Increasing muscle mass involves "The Pump".  To elicit that effect, you need to perfrom moderate to fairly high repetitions for moderate to high sets with short rest periods.  

*Repetitions*

8 Repetition Plus 

*Sets *

3 Sets Plus

*Rest Periods*

30 Seconds to 2 Minutes between sets. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 17, 2013)

RoosterTX said:


> Low Cable Kickbacks



this

read about them first in "The Bodybuilding Truth" by Nelson Montana. Great book.


----------



## LAM (Jan 17, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> this
> 
> read about them first in "The Bodybuilding Truth" by Nelson Montana. Great book.



LOL...you don't build 21" arms with kickbacks!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> LOL...you don't build 21" arms with kickbacks!



Lam's right.  Kickbacks are a very poor tricep movement. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2013)

SloppyJ said:


> Close grip bench. Hands down this is the best exercise FOR ME to gain size.
> 
> My tri's are too big. I need to bring up my bi's.



Pics or gtfo!



Skulls for me. And overhead ext's.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> compound exercises are always optimum for stimulating hypertrophy as gains in progressive resistance are most easily accomplished with these.  ultimately it is the diet that determines how much/little mass is gained.  exercise only provides the necessary stimulus.



This is correct. Without starting another debate on increasing muscle with regard to calories, it is easier to add mass at a caloric surplus. Ive read/ heard from different sources through the years that to add an inch to your arms you need to add about 10 lbs of muscle to your entire frame. As LAM stated heavy compounds are the easiest way to do this especially as a beginner/ novice trainee. Kennys advice has merit as well but only if you have enough training under your belt that your body adapts quickly to the stimulus. That's when periodization and tweaking of the diet become much more important. Plus highrr reps with more moderate weight are a nice way to give the cns and joints a break from constant overload of heavy lifts. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> This is correct. Without starting another debate on increasing muscle with regard to calories, it is easier to add mass at a caloric surplus. Ive read/ heard from different sources through the years that to add an inch to your arms you need to add about 10 lbs of muscle to your entire frame. As LAM stated heavy compounds are the easiest way to do this especially as a beginner/ novice trainee. Kennys advice has merit as well but only if you have enough training under your belt that your body adapts quickly to the stimulus. That's when periodization and tweaking of the diet become much more important. Plus highrr reps with more moderate weight are a nice way to give the cns and joints a break from constant overload of heavy lifts.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



*Compound Exercises*

I am a big proponent of compount movement, especially for training smaller muscle groups like the triceps.  

*Weak Link Overload*

The weak link in compound movements are the smaller muscle groups like the triceps.  That means the triceps are overload, get the most work.  

*Single Joint Exercises*

However, adding a one or two specility movement for a specific muscle group you want to focus on helps. 

*Adding Bodyweight*

As Dave stated, adding bodyweight is going to increase you arm size along with other muscle groups.  

I agree with Dave that adding 10 lbs is most like going to add about an inch to your arms. 

*It's More That the Exercise*

However, it is more than just you're exercise choise.  It is how you write the program. 

*Hypertrophy Training*

Increasing muscle mass is all about "The Pump".  Research shows "The Pump" creates an anabolic environment for muscle growth.  

*T NATION | 5 Things We Can Learn From Arnold About Building Muscle*

"Chasing The Pump"

Contreras does a great job of explaining how "cell swelling" (aka: "The Pump") increases muscle mass. 

*Venous Blood Flow Restriction*

What creates "The Pump" is blood being trapped in the muscles.  

That occurs because arterial blood from the heart is pumped into the muscles. 

The muscle contraction restricts venous blood flow back to the heart.  

Thus, blood is "Dammed up" in the muscles creating the "cell swelling pump".  

*Writing The Program*

The focus first needs to be on writing a Hypertrophy Training Program.  

The secondary factor then becomes exercise selection.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 18, 2013)

Good stuff^^^  nicely explained. Reps coming when i can get to a PC. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> LOL...you don't build 21" arms with kickbacks!



You can build mass if you do the right ones. Maybe the guy I quoted and I were talking about different variations. Mine is bent over facing the cable with an easy bar attached. Place the cable between your legs with the bar at the back of your knees. Yes, you are using both triceps at once just like a tricep extension. Then perform the kickback movement. Feels and looks weird but extremely effective. 

Kickbacks are a great exercise if you do them right. Explain how a movement that targets all 3 heads of the tricep is ineffective? Plus this exercise allows for a lot higher weights to be used than traditional kickbacks.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> You can build mass if you do the right ones. Maybe the guy I quoted and I were talking about different variations. Mine is bent over facing the cable with an easy bar attached. Place the cable between your legs with the bar at the back of your knees. Yes, you are using both triceps at once just like a tricep extension. Then perform the kickback movement. Feels and looks weird but extremely effective.
> 
> Kickbacks are a great exercise if you do them right. Explain how a movement that targets all 3 heads of the tricep is ineffective? Plus this exercise allows for a lot higher weights to be used than traditional kickbacks.



I can't quite visualize the movement you are talking about. 

*Kickbacks*

As Lam stated, Kickback are a poor tricep movement.  

*"Explain how a movement that targets all 3 heads of the tricep is ineffective?"*

All tricep movements involve all three heads.  So, this pont is moot point. 

*Long Head*

The Long Head of the Triceps is where the bulk of this muscle lies. 

Primarily, overhead movement such as a French Press work the Long Head are the most effective.  

While the French Press places the load on the Long Head, the Medial and Lateral Head are worked, as well.  

*Muscle Meets Magnet*

This book is based on EMG studies that show exacty which part of the tricep (other muscles) are worked in each particular exercise.  

While Kickback work the Long Head, they are not the most effective movements for doing that. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bjg (Jan 18, 2013)

before mentioning a routine : to hit  the triceps ( or any muscle) you have to use the right technique in lifting, the right temp or speed of lifting ( i usually vary the tempo) , the right amount of reps in a set, good form, rest between sets ( i rest 30 secs to 90 secs max)  etc...
 when it comes to routine , i believe variation is also a good way to go. one of my routines for triceps (on the days when i am concentrating on triceps) 
1- 4 sets close grip bench ( best done on a declined bench for me) superset with triceps pull down.
2- 2 or 3 sets skull crushers, or 2-3 sets of triceps dip machine
3- 2 sets reverse pull downs
4- 2 sets of rope pull downs 


then stretching


----------



## LAM (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> You can build mass if you do the right ones. Maybe the guy I quoted and I were talking about different variations. Mine is bent over facing the cable with an easy bar attached. Place the cable between your legs with the bar at the back of your knees. Yes, you are using both triceps at once just like a tricep extension. Then perform the kickback movement. Feels and looks weird but extremely effective.
> 
> Kickbacks are a great exercise if you do them right. Explain how a movement that targets all 3 heads of the tricep is ineffective? Plus this exercise allows for a lot higher weights to be used than traditional kickbacks.



the kickback is a isolation exercise as it only involves muscles across one joint.  for mass building isolation exercises will always be inferior to compound exercises that utilize muscles across 2 joints.  you simply can not constantly increase the working load at anywhere near the same rate with an isolation exercise.  which is why they will always be inferior for building power and/or muscle.

it's akin to saying that a leg extension can be just as effective as a back squat which is laughable.  can they play a part in a routine sure, but never as a primary exercise.  how an exercise "feels" is meaningless in terms of Kinesiology/bio-mechanics.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm doing a lot of kick backs in rehab.. I tore my tricep BRACHII 3 weeks ago doing behind the neck DB..


----------



## LAM (Jan 19, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I'm doing a lot of kick backs in rehab.. I tore my tricep BRACHII 3 weeks ago doing behind the neck DB..



that sucks big time.  how long did they say it was going to take to heal?


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 19, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> You can build mass if you do the right ones. Maybe the guy I quoted and I were talking about different variations. Mine is bent over facing the cable with an easy bar attached. Place the cable between your legs with the bar at the back of your knees. Yes, you are using both triceps at once just like a tricep extension. Then perform the kickback movement. Feels and looks weird but extremely effective.
> 
> Kickbacks are a great exercise if you do them right. *Explain how a movement that targets all 3 heads of the tricep is ineffectiv*e? Plus this exercise allows for a lot higher weights to be used than traditional kickbacks.



Why do people say stuff like this, how in the world could you possibly target only 1 or 2 muscles in a muscle group that controls the same movement?


----------

